# Meet my first cat Keeba! Also help with his colors?



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello all!

So, I've been posting on this forum for a while but haven't posted any pictures yet. So here we go! 

This is Keeba. We adopted him about 2 months ago. He's 2 years old and SUCH a sweetheart. He loves cuddling and always being near people. He's also really low maintenance, which is awesome since he's my first cat ever. 

Okay so before I get to the pictures I have a quick question, since I'm curious XD What exactly is his coloration called? I can tell he's a tabby but I've never really seen colors like that in a tabby before 

Anyways here he is!

View attachment 5099

View attachment 5100

View attachment 5101

I love when he rolls over like this XD


And finally here's his little Halloween costume 
View attachment 5097

View attachment 5102

Thanks for looking everyone!


----------



## Centcent (Oct 13, 2012)

He's so cute! Congrats! I'm a new cat owner too and in love it. He's truly adorable.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

He's very pretty! I don't know the technical term for his coloring but I'm going to take a guess and say blue tabby?


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

His pattern is mackerel tabby but I'm not sure about the coloring? He's very handsome! :-D


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

He looks so distinguished with his bow tie. A very dashing fellow.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

He is a very handsome kitty, congrats!


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone!  I looked up blue tabby on google and those colors look a lot like Keeba's! I thought there we only silver and brown tabbys and I wasn't sure what Keeba's colors would be classified as. It's amazing how many color combinations there are in cats XD


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Keeba is a blue mackerel tabby like my Egypt. Very beautiful cats


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks dweamgoil! Your Egypt looks adorable in your sig! Do you have any other pics of her?


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd say probably a mackeral tabby as well. I love his Halloween costume!


----------

